# First Pope and Young and my first post.



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Just joined this forum and kinda wanted to jump in with both feet,sooooo here goes a few pics of my bow buck a few weeks ago...
Got up in the stand at 5:30pm (yeah a little early but I was pretty pumped).At 7:41 a fawn came by me and was grazing in the soya beans.8:15 a jack rabbit walks by me,stops at 40 yards and starts licking himself(why?Because he can.lol)About 2 minutes pass and this guy walks out,right past the rabbit and right by me at 10 yards(frick,was my heart,pumpin) and stops in the soya beans at 17 yards.He stood there for about 10 minutes(seemed like an hour) and would not put his head down at all.Finally he dropped his head to graze and I told myself to stand.My head said yes but the rest of me said no.He picks up his head again so I had to wait again.Meanwhile 5 other deer come out right beside him but I refused to even move to see if there was another buck in the bunch.He drops his head again and I slowly rise and as I draw back he raises his head ad looks right at me.I put me pin on him and letter go.He took off(of course what else would he do).I couldn't stop shaking so I climbed downd and found my arrow covered with blood.Left him for an hour and came back with a few friends and tracked him.Really surprising is that we could only find 3 specks of blood in the 120 yards that he ran.Shot him with an XI legend Magnum set at 72 pounds shooting Muzzy 100's.Gross scored him at 163".6" bases,25"beams and almost 20"spread.Wanted to get him officially scored but was told you have to wait the 60 day drying period.
Enjoy

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3035.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3038.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3034.jpg


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:welcome: to NoDakOutdoors !!!

I can not view the links you posted for the picture, all I get is "This image or video has been moved or deleted". 
Your buck sounds like a dandy, congratulations !!! :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome...Congrads on your deer..I too can't see any pic's....


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats on your deer! I too shot my first pope and young and first deer ever with a bow this year. Mine scored 150. What a rush!!!


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry about that fellas and gals.The pics should be up and running again.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a nice one!! Congrats and welcome.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

gooseman14 said:



> Congrats on your deer! I too shot my first pope and young and first deer ever with a bow this year. Mine scored 150. What a rush!!!


Have you posted any pics of your 150 here?If you have I can't find'em.I'd love to see'em and hear the story behind the hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats!

:welcome:

Ryan


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

great deer congrats!!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! :beer:


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes, I posted them under hunting photos, Big Bow Buck, and I was hunting over a water hole and he came in with 2 smaller bucks that were fighting and he chased them off and then turned broadside at 30 yards. Thats when I stuck him.

[siteimg]4984[/siteimg]


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fine buck. Congrats. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Gooseman

I edited your post to include your pic of your buck! If you'd like to see how I did it, go back and click the edit button to see the code I added.

GREAT buck by the way!

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

way to go guys there has been a ton of huge deer shot this year.. Congrats and welcome to the site


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice, Sweet, Awesome Bucks!

Congrats and welcome to website. :beer:

Only in my dreams will I bag a buck that nice.


----------

